# Happy mother's day.



## Mollynotdadog (Mar 14, 2010)

*My name's Molly. I'm not sure what my mbti type is for sure but I have taken the proper assesment in school (and paid for it :dry I didn't do the "step two" part of it though. However I'd rather not share my type because this is just an intro and that would be giving you more bigger insight all at once and....I don't want to bore you people :blushed:.

So, a little bit about me:

• I was born in Ireland but my family's Scottish and that's where I was raised. I moved to Ireland again when I was ten-years-old and that's where I am now. 
• I'm sixteen-years-old.
• I'm female (I think?)
• My enneagram type is type four. I'm not a fan of the enneagram system so, it's okay to share that lol.
• I'm as queer as a bottle of chips. I've always felt out of place everywhere I go but I have a nice positive feeling I might fit in here? 
• I'm not very intelligent.
• Or funny :laughing:.
• But I'll always be honest :blushed:.*


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Mollynotdadog and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Mollynotdadog. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Diamond Dust (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello, Molly! Welcome to the forum. You sound very interesting and I laughed a lot with your avatar!:laughing:


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome Molly!
I, for one, would love to know your MBTI type. So put it under your Jung tab when you know for sure, aight? ^_^
Anyone else changed their accent as they read this line?


> I was born in Ireland but my family's Scottish and that's where I was raised. I moved to Ireland again...


 I went from swenglish > tipsy irishman > angry groundskeeper Willie and back > tipsy irishman in one sentence. Which was awesome:wink:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*Welcome pet :happy:.*

*Haha, get it? :wink:*


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome! *hugs Molly*...How are you?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome. Is it seriously mothers day!:shocked:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome! :happy:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

.....is it really mother's day today?


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah if it is Mother's Day I'm totally screwed, welcome to the forum .


*googles "Mother's Day"

looks like i'm safe, phew


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

April Fool's!

When I read the title of your thread I forgot that I was on pc for a moment because I had just been browsing 4chan and saw a thread entitled Happy Mothers Day which featured MILFs. And well. That kind of thing sticks in your head.

And just so no one is confused. It's not really april 1st, or may 9th. But every day is a great day for MILFs and introductions.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I got scared for a moment I missed Mother's Day...


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome! You made me google when Mothers Day is.. :shocked:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*It's mother's day in Ireland.

And Molly, you're hilarious and smart. Don't be fishing!*


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

If assbiscuits approves of you, then you must be cool. Welcome!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

agokcen said:


> If assbiscuits approves of you, then you must be cool. Welcome!


*She's my girlfriend :tongue:

Of course she's cool*


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> *She's my girlfriend :tongue:*


Haha, I figured that out :laughing:


----------

